# RIP Robin Williams :(



## technomancer (Aug 11, 2014)

Robbin Williams passed away this morning... it is unconfirmed but indications are that it was suicide 

Robin Williams dead at 63 | Inside Movies | EW.com


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 11, 2014)

So shocked by this. He was such a good actor and had so many iconic roles over the years. He will be well remembered!


----------



## MFB (Aug 11, 2014)

Fvck man. I loved him as Genie even if it was just his voice, he was one of the first to make an animated character feel real. Hook and Jack are the other two movies that I still watch all the time; hell, I don't think I'll ever be able to watch the ending of Jack and not lose my shit, so now it'll be that much worse.


----------



## Jlang (Aug 11, 2014)

This is extremely sad news. RIP


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 11, 2014)

super sad news R.I.P.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh man, that's brutal. While he hadn't made anything in the past few years that I really enjoyed, he was a fantastic actor when given the right role, and funny as hell when he wanted to be.

Incredibly sad. Rest in peace, the world is going to miss you.


----------



## SKoG (Aug 11, 2014)

Punched in the gut feeling.

I know he's gone through substance abuse, and probably depression issues, but so many people loved him... really sad if it is suicide.


----------



## loqtrall (Aug 11, 2014)

Man, I used to tear up while watching What Dreams May Come. I won't even be able to ....ing watch it now, man. Beyond tragic loss. I can't fathom how a man so capable of giving joy to others could find the strength to end his own (wonderful) life. He was way beyond one of my favorite actors, the man was a legend.

And I'll miss the everloving .... out of him.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 11, 2014)

This is awful news. He's one of the first actors whose name I knew, thanks to Genie.

RIP


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 11, 2014)

This amplifies the knowledge that most comedians can make everyone incredibly happy while being incredibly depressed. We lost a good human today, guys.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 11, 2014)

I never care much about celebrity deaths, but Robin passing away does make me really sad.   My condolences to his family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 11, 2014)

I loved Mork and Mindy as a kid, and i've followed him since, so funny. So sad

Shad


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 11, 2014)

My God, just saw this on the news. Sooo f'ing sad  I really loved him and his work. Sad day.


Rev.


----------



## SKoG (Aug 11, 2014)

A few minutes ago I heard an interview on TV with James Lipton from Inside The Actors Studio. It made me feel worse about this. For anyone familiar with him and how composed he is and how he presents himself... He was so sad he could barely get out complete sentences or express his thoughts talking about Robin Williams. 

It really drove home how behind all the act and showbiz stuff, these are people with real friends and real problems.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 11, 2014)

SKoG said:


> It really drove home how behind all the act and showbiz stuff, these are people with real friends and real problems.



This is a prime example of why it irks me so much when people talk about bands/musicians losing their edge because they're "too comfortable and happy now that they're successful". It's a clear fact that money, fame, power, whatever, simply does not equate to happiness. Some people just have some serious inner demons that they can't overcome no matter how rich and successful they are. Sure some people do get comfortable and wimp out, but people tend to use that excuse for anything new they don't like too often.


Rev.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 11, 2014)

I was already pretty depressed and this just crushed me. My friend and I are going to be having a movie marathon soon to remember his greatness, he had such a great range he could make me laugh and cry in 10 seconds flat.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 12, 2014)

I couldn't be more surprised and saddened by this! RIP Robin!


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 12, 2014)

I spend a good deal of time on Imgur at work, and User Sub is filled with Robin Williams posts today.

I'm pretty sad about the whole thing, I wish he'd found a way to keep going, if only for the selfishness of being a fan of his. 

But, dealing with depression myself, I get it. When you feel it's time, it's time.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 12, 2014)

My post is #22 on here.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/277274-rip-robin-williams.html


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 12, 2014)

I really don't care for his comedy work, but 1-hr photo was creepy cool.
Seemed like a very nice guy IRL though.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 12, 2014)

#OCaptainMyCaptain


----------



## ghost2II2 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have no words today. R.I.P.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 12, 2014)

If there is a heaven, and if I see Mr. Robin Williams there, these would be my exact words to him on his passing...


----------



## yuvioh (Aug 13, 2014)

now watching hook. Bangarang Robin Williams.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 13, 2014)

Robin Williams&#39; daughter leaves social media after receiving abuse - ITV News

How big of a piece of shit does someone have to be? This man was the epitome of a caregiver, who helped so many in times of sadness, much like myself. One of the greatest, most genuine actors and comedians ever. What would even compel someone to be this petty and low? Seriously, fuck the internet.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 14, 2014)

They f*ck with Robin and they f*ck with Zelda... what the shit?! That was really upsetting. I fail to understand why anyone would do this. Like Mike said, some times I wish the internet could f*ck itself.


----------



## SKoG (Aug 14, 2014)

I just heard that Robin Williams' wife said Robin had been sober but struggling with depression and was in the early stages of Parkinson's Disease. It must have been a bleak time for him.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 14, 2014)

You know, I thought I had seen the lowest the internet had to offer when I saw people berating an autistic kid with extreme amounts of profanity on youtube, but harassing the daughter of a world class actor after his suicide? I think the bar has been lowered.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 14, 2014)

A part of my childhood died. You hear of celebrities passing away all the time, but this just kinda hit me. I haven't felt like this since I heard Dimebag died.


----------



## wat (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 20, 2014)

I hadn't posted in here since there were like 3-5 threads on this and I wasn't sure which one the mods would let stay up. 

But yeah, I grew up with Aladdin and countless of his other movies and it's like he became a permanent fixture in my household and life. Mrs. Doubtfire, Jack, Patch Adams, What Dreams May Come, and countless others were all movies that were played many times over the years. Even worse is that I ended up being diagnosed with chronic depression as well. Even if you're on the biggest pedestal in life, all it takes is one bad day and that would be the end of you. Depression is a nasty, all encompassing black hole that sucks all joy and happiness out of you and by the end, death seems like a walk in the park compared to living even one more second with feeling so awful. The closest thing anyone's imagined that compares to how depression works are dementors from the harry potter books. 

I'm so sorry that depression claimed him, but knowing how depression works intimately, I'm proud of him for surviving for as long as he did. Many of us don't last nearly as long. The only way to help a person with this is to get professional help for them. No pep talk, no speech, no "tough love" in the world will ever be enough and in most cases, can make things worse.

I find it morbidly ironic that the man that helped me laugh myself out depressed episodes was the victim of depression. F_u_ck...


----------

